# Homestudio? Equipment? Software?



## felgue (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne elektronische Musik produzieren und hab mich schon etwas mit Ableton
beschäftigt, hab auch schon in Cubase reingeschaut, allerdings hab ich da bei der Bedieneroberfläche rein gar nix gecheckt....... Hab ja schon gehört, dass das Programm etwas anspruchsvoller ist und viel Zeit und Geduld benötigt wird, da Routine zu bekommen....

Wie ist das, benötige ich ein Midi-Keyboard, Soundkarte, Audio-Interface (was ist das genau?)

Benötige ich außerdem Studio-Monitore? Wenn ja, was gäbe es da günstig zu kaufen?

Ich habe also einen Rechner, zwei Bildschirme und ein altes Mischpult+Anlage, mehr nicht und bevor ich ein haufen Geld ausgebe für Equipment wollt ich mir halt mal ein paar Ratschläge einholen....

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip!! Danke jetzt schon


----------



## mki_germo (25. Februar 2010)

felgue hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte gerne elektronische Musik produzieren und hab mich schon etwas mit Ableton
> beschäftigt, hab auch schon in Cubase reingeschaut, allerdings hab ich da bei der Bedieneroberfläche rein gar nix gecheckt....... Hab ja schon gehört, dass das Programm etwas anspruchsvoller ist und viel Zeit und Geduld benötigt wird, da Routine zu bekommen....



Kann ich bestätigen, Ubung macht den Meister.



felgue hat gesagt.:


> Wie ist das, benötige ich ein Midi-Keyboard, Soundkarte, Audio-Interface (was ist das genau?)



Ein Midi-Keyboard benötigst du, wenn du deine Musik über ein Keyboard einspielen willst. 
Soundkarte und Audiointerface ist im Prinzp das selbe. Wichtig dabei ist vor allem, dass das Interface ASIO-Treiber besitzt, sonst ist ein "vernünftiges" Arbeiten kaum möglich.




felgue hat gesagt.:


> Benötige ich außerdem Studio-Monitore? Wenn ja, was gäbe es da günstig zu kaufen?



Ein Studio-Monitor ist nichts weiteres als ein Lautsprecher, der ein besonders lineares Frequenzspektrum aufweist.
Die typischen "Consumer" - Lautsprecher hingegen legen häufig Wert auf einen besonders "satten" Klang. Das erreichen sie vor allem durch eine mehr oder weniger starke Betonung der tiefen und hohen Frequenzanteile.
Das Problem daran ist, dass je nach Monitor ein Musikstück anders klingt. Ein Studiomonitor mit neutralem Frequenzspektrum liefert dir dagegen einen Referenzklang.
Aus meiner Sicht ist eine solche Investition jedoch zumindest für den Anfang übertrieben, da du für einen halbwegs "vernünftigen" Monitor schnell bei 100€ bist - pro Stück. Günstige Monitore gibt es beispielsweise von Behinger ab 70€, wobei ich nichts über deren Qualität sagen kann.



felgue hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe also einen Rechner, zwei Bildschirme und ein altes Mischpult+Anlage, mehr nicht und bevor ich ein haufen Geld ausgebe für Equipment wollt ich mir halt mal ein paar Ratschläge einholen....
> 
> Bin dankbar für jeden Tip!! Danke jetzt schon



Ohne genauere Angaben kann man dir nur schwer weiterhelfen. Trotzdem versuche ich mal, dir einige "Szenarios" zu beschreiben:


*1. Das reine Studioprojekt:*

Charakteristik

Die Musik entsteht komplett am PC
Es wird viel mit Software-Synths und Samples gearbeitet
Gesang wird "live" am PC aufgenommen


Hardware

Audiointerface oder Soundkarte mit ASIO-Treiber - ab 40€
günstiges Großmembranmikrofon mit Popschutz und Spinne für die Gesangsaufnahmen - ab ca. 50 €
Mikrofonvorverstärker - ab. ca 50 €
optional: MIDI-Keyboard - ab 50 €
Verkablung: 10€


Software

Sequenzer (Cubase, Ableton) - ab 75 € für die EDU-Version von Cubase für Schüler, Lehrer und Studenten
Softwaresynthesizer - hier kann man pauschal gar nichts zu sagen, es gibt gute Freeware aber auch sehr teure Instrumente
Samplelibs - siehe Softwaresynthesizer


*2. Die Hobbyband im Probekeller*

Charakteristik
Songs werden im Proberaum live eingespielt
Vorhandenes Equipment (Instrumente, Mikros...) werden genutzt
Nachbearbeitung am Computer

 Hardware:
Mischpult (ist ja bereits vorhanden)
Audiointerface - ab 40 €
Verkablung - 10 €

Software

Recordingsoftware (Sound Forge Audio Studio, Wavelab Essentials) - ab 80 €
optional: Effekte wie spezielle Filter, Delay...


*3. Das ambitionierte Musikprojekt*

Charakteristik
Projekt mit Gitarre, Bass, Gesang, Keyboard, Drums
Gitarre und Bass werden direkt am Verstärkter abgenommen
Aufnahme auf Einzelspuren

Hardware
Recording Mischpult  - ab 450 €
1x Großmembranmikrofone (Gesang) - ab ca 100€
2x Dynamisches Mikrofon für die Ampabnahme - ab ca. 100€
1x Set für die Drumabnahme - ab ca. 100€
Vorverstärkter für das Gesangsmikro - ab ca. 50€
Studionahfeld - Monitore - ca 200 €
Verkablung - ab 100€

Software
Sequenzer (Cubase, Cakewalk Sonar...) - ab 250 €
div. Effekte/Softwaresynthesizer/Samples - je nach Umfang bis zu mehreren tausend Euro

Dies sind mal drei Beispiele, die ein jeweils vollkommen unterschiedliches Szenario beschreiben. Wie du siehst, ist das Thema Musik am PC nicht gerade günstig, so dass du dir schon sehr genau überlegen solltest, was du anschaffen willst und was nicht.

Zu den Preisen: Hier sind vielfach die Einstiegspreise genannt, für die halbwegs vernünftige Produkte zu bekommen sind. Billigere Komponenten gibt es natürlich auch, mit denen wird man jedoch häufig nicht glücklich.
Nicht berücksichtigt sind die vielfach angebotenen Bundles, mit denen sich vor allem im Einstiegsbereich viel Geld sparen lässt. Beispielsweise bekommt man Bundles aus Sequenzer und Audiointerface das Inerface für gerade mal 20 € Aufpreis dazu.
Ebenfalls lohnt sich der Blick auf den Gebrauchtmarkt. 

Um jetzt konkret Vorschläge zu machen, was du benötigst, müsste man wissen, was du machen willst
Wichtig dabei ist, vor allem der Musikstil, dein finanzieller Rahmen und deine Vorkenntnisse im Bereich Musik.
Mit diesen Angaben kann man dann mal an´s Eingemachte gehen.


----------



## felgue (25. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für diese ausführlichen Beschreibungen!

Also ich möchte überwiegend elektronische Musik produzieren, allerdings auch etwas HipHop und mein Bruder spielt e-Gitarre, wäre gut wenn er samples einspielen kann,
die ich dann mit in die Tracks einbauen kann. Mit einem Mikrofon möchte ich Raps von Kollegen von mir aufnehmen und diese ebenfalls dann mixen, Beats hinzufügen, bzw.
den Sprechgesang zu den Beats....
Insgesamt will ich nicht mehr als 600 Euro ausgeben, ich habe allerdings schon Cubase 5, Wavelab 6 und  + div. VST`s.....
Musikalische Grundkenntnisse habe ich kaum (also ich geh davon aus dass du sowas wie eine Harmonielehre oder Noten lesen meinst,
hören tu ich natürlich viel Musik), kann man sich sowas aneignen ohne ein Instrument wie Gitarre, o.ä. zu lernen?

Ich würde mich über weitere Ratschläge freuen

Grüße, Felix


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Februar 2010)

Heyho Felgue,

also absoluteste Mindestkenntnis sollte schonmal sein, was bei einem Klavier die weißen und schwarzen Tasten machen ;-)
Cubase baut seine Notation ja (standardmäßig) auf Basis einer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gekippten Klaviatur auf, die horizontalachse ergibt dann die Zeit.

Harmonielehre ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Must-Have, aber prinzipiell bringt es schon etwas, zu wissen, was man da an Noten so zusammenklickt.

Kommen wir mal zur Hardwarefrage:
Gerade wenn du mehrere VST's in dein Cubase lädst, dürftest du recht schnell feststellen, dass die Leistung schnell sehr grenzwertig wird, da die heutzutage in PC's verbauten Audiochips schlichtweg weder Leistung noch Qualität in gefordertem Maße bringen. Der berüchtigte ASIO4All Treiber ist da auch mehr eine Krücke, als eine wirkliche Hilfe.
Insofern ist es sehr wichtig, dass du ein Audiointerface verwendest, welches eine Hardwareseitige ASIO-Unterstützung bietet. Gibts als Karte zum Einbau, extern mit USB oder Firewire Anschluß. Ich bin hier nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand, aber afaik gibts von Behringer Mischpulte, welche gleichzeitig als USB-Audiointerface fungieren können. 

Egal wie die Lösung aussieht, nen Mixer (für den Anfang reicht ein kleiner mit 8 Kanälen locker aus, besonders wenn du ohnehin nur mit Software arbeitest) wirst du vermutlich brauchen, wenn du nicht ständig die Kabel am Audiointerface ein- und ausstecken willst.

Mikrofon: Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal beim Thomann vorbeizuschauen und dort in die Suche "SC600" einzugeben, dort dürftest du ein Bundle finden, welches ein t.bone SC 600 Großmembranstudiomikrofon, einen Röhrenvorverstärker und einen Popkiller enthält. Kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 120 Euronen und ich kann das Teil guten Gewissens empfehlen.

Midi-Keyboard: Kein Muss, aber auch nicht verkehrt. Erfahrungsgemäß macht es deutlich mehr Spaß und ist intuitiver, seine Melodien per Hand einzuspielen, als sie in Cubase zusammenzuklicken. Und auch wenn man mit dem Einspielen noch nicht so perfekt ist, dann lassen sich die Noten anschließend immer noch nach Belieben editieren.
Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Für kleines Geld kriegt man meist leider meist nur sehr wurstige 49-Tasten Keyboards mit klappriger Tastatur. Tipp hier: In den Laden gehen und antesten, was dir am Besten gefällt und liegt.

Abhörmonitore: Auf Langzeit gesehen definitiv ein Should-Have im Studio, jetzt kommt jedoch wie erwartet das dicke ABER:
Faustregel: Wenn das Paar 200 Euro oder weniger kostet, dann ist es rausgeworfenes Geld. Diese kleinen "Nahfeldmonitore", die gerne für 150 - 200 Euro angeboten werden, haben nämlich alle ein Problem: Aufgrund ihrer Größe können sie physikalisch gesehen gar keinen gescheiten Bass wiedergeben, das Ergebnis ist dann ein Mix, der basslastig ist wie die Hölle (weil man die Bässe automatisch viel zu hoch zieht, um sie überhaupt zu hören).
Wenn du eine halbwegs brauchbare Hi-Fi Anlage hast, oder ein gutes Surroundsystem am Rechner, dann arbeite erstmal damit. Wenn man dann ein paar Jahre später feststellt, dass man auf der Schiene weiterfahren möchte, kann man immer noch eine solche Anschaffung tätigen - und dann am Besten gleich auch was Besseres.

Und zu guter Letzt: Gerade wenn die Kohle knapp ist, ist es keine Schande auf gebrauchtes Equipment zurückzugreifen. Flohmärkte, Kleinanzeigen oder natürlich auch eBay können ab und an gute Geräte für relativ wenig Geld an den Tag legen. Hier heißt es wissen, was man braucht, sich über entsprechende Geräte informieren und dann erst zuschlagen. Auf gar keinen Fall die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typ, der gerne Eigenwerbung macht, aber das hier könnte vielleicht auch interessant für dich sein:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...einstiegshilfe-die-funktionen-von-cubase.html

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/287579-erstellen-eines-songs-cubase.html

Vielleicht an der Stelle ein kurzes Statement, wie ich arbeite:
Auf Basis der von mki_germo genannten Gruppen, liege ich wohl irgendwo zwischen 1 und 3:

Charakteristik
Hauptmelodien werden als Midi-Daten eingespielt und am PC nachbearbeitet/korrigiert, Begleitrhythmen oder Drums werden je nach Laune und Bedarf eingespielt oder programmiert.
Es wird mit Hardwaresynthesizern gearbeitet (ja, ich weiß, ich bin altmodisch  ), Sampling basiert auf Software (wenn ich es mal brauche, zumindest)
Gesang wird "live" am PC aufgenommen
Aufnahme auf Einzelspuren, Mischen und Mastering erfolgen im Rechner

LG,
    -me-


----------

